
Ask HN: Older Hackernewsers What are the things you used to be bothered about. - smithmayowa
What are the things you used to fear that you no longer fear, what things really bothered you when you were younger but don&#x27;t seem to bother you now.<p>I bother about a lot of things ; wanting to be rich or at least not be poor ever again, I really do want to have a large amount of sexual relationship with beautiful women before I get married, and I also do want to be somewhat relevant in the programming community, either as an hacker of founder; and I want to be reassured that sometime in the future I will not be bothered by these things again, whether I achieved them or not, I do really want to achieve them though.
======
Rjevski
Getting my Linux machine to work just right. Since getting a full time job I
no longer have the time nor desire to tinker with stuff, so I got a Mac and
never looked back.

------
pepsi
Getting my tiling window manager setup just right.

~~~
smithmayowa
Lol

